
What if Carl Friedrich Gauss had a computer? [pdf] - MrXOR
https://members.loria.fr/PZimmermann/talks/gauss.pdf
======
MrXOR
Even Carl Friedrich Gauss made some small errors in factoring of
(14033378718^2 + 1)!

